

Show HN: Business Collaboration Made Easy with B2bsphere.com - babu_xervmon

Connect with Buyers-sellers, share documents, files, folders (2 GB to Unlimited) with your connections using our file storage system (Powered by Amazon AWS Cloud). We will be adding voice calls, chat, video conferencing etc in the next few days. Appreciate any feedback&#x2F;comments. It is absolutely free to sign up.
======
mjhea0
clickable [https://b2bsphere.com/](https://b2bsphere.com/)

